
Show HN: I created a little chat app using GUN (a decentralized db) and Svelte - vnglst
https://phrassed.com/
======
vnglst
Creator here. It's amazing what you can create in just a few hours using
modern web technology.

Source code can be found here: [https://github.com/vnglst/svelte-gundb-
chat](https://github.com/vnglst/svelte-gundb-chat)

Let me know what you think!

Btw. had a very nice chat with the creator of gundb (Mark Nadal) right inside
the chat app. That was pretty cool. He also tweeted about it here:
[https://twitter.com/marknadal/status/1253446569665257473](https://twitter.com/marknadal/status/1253446569665257473)

